# Need some encouragement post Mike's tapes



## Mikala1 (Jun 22, 2001)

I finished the last of Mike's tapes last night. Kind of bitter sweet. I've gotten so used to them as part of my routine. They really relax me and make it easier to fall asleep at night. I suffer from that oh so wonderful viscious cycle of anxiety and IBS D and at times during the course of the program I felt a definite improvement. Overall, I think I am better. But the anxiety attacks are far from over. I know a lot of you have said you felt the benefits kick in weeks after completing the tapes and I just wanted to hear from you. I just need a little encouragement that things can still improve!Mikala


----------



## sickofsick (Nov 4, 1999)

Hi Mikala, I missed listening to them too but you can still listen when you want to. The anxiety was big thing for me too, it actually seemed worse for awhile but in the end I am much improved. Many people continue to improve long after finishing the tapes. Hopefully they will respond.sickofsick


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Mikala1, its hard when your finnished, but you will still improve.Give yourself a week off and then go back to listening when you want to and trust yourself, I noticed that was hard at first.Also, have you read some of what I have talked about in the past, after being done with the tapes to try and do two fifteen minute self hypno excersises during the day, one in the mourning and one at night. using what you have learned from the tapes.------------------Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forum.I work with Mike building his websites. www.ibsaudioprogram and www.healthyaudio.com I also work with Mike in IBS clinical trials using Mikes tapes at an IBS research facility.My own website on IBS is www.ibshealth.com Please visit for accurate information on IBS.


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hi Mikala,Yes, SOS is absolutely correct. There are many here on the BB who finished the program and still continued to see improvement from day to day, and I am included. I have posted this many times, but for you, I will give it to you in a nutshell. When I first started the program over a year ago, I was dealing with surgery, divorce, etc. The subconsious mind determined that these issues were at the forefront and dealt with those issues first. Now, 3 surgeries,and other life issues later, I am finding I still have improvements....I still have IBS...I went from daily severe pain and D attacks lasting hours and almost incapacitating me, to now, 2 - 3 D attacks a week that are much shorter, and I find, that more and more, I am able to feel the attack coming, and blow it off, it calms down; sometimes coming back later, sometimes not at all. Let me state that I am dealing with other major issues in my life, and if that is the case with you, rest assured that your subconsious mind will do what is best for you!Also, this is what I do....for pain prominent days, I listen to starflakes (session 3) and for D prominent days, I listen to wishing well (session 2), for general well being, I listen to the first session. Also, listen to the introduction now and then; for myself, I have found that Mike addresses things I forgot about, so it can be helpful.So you can keep your routine...just keep listenings 6 hours apart, that is the only rule! Other than that, you can listen to whatever sessions as desired.You WILL get better; I am still on my way; you have had IBS and anxiety longer than 100 days, so be patient and gentle with yourself and know that you are still on your journey.We are all here to help and support each other. I know that AZ mom had no improvement immediately after finishing her sessions, and then begain to improve and is doing exceptionally well. Look on the success threads for hypno that Eric posts and read thru those to give yourself needed encouragement.You will do fine!!!! Hang in there, and let us know how it's going...Take care, hon! ((HUG))







------------------~Marilyn~Helping Mike to help others~ www.ibsaudioprogram.com and www.healthyaudio.com


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Back again...Hi Eric!!! See we posted at the same time...







Just a caveat here. I spoke with Mike...He has suggested that if it were necessary to do two fifteen minute sessions of self-hypnosis during the day, he would have included that in the program. But he did not!








This is a wonderful suggestion, and this is something that works great for Eric!!







....he is doing great!!! However, Mike says that with his program, it is NOT on the conscious level. Your improvements will happen very subtly and without you even realising it is happening to you...You do not have to do anything on a conscious level.You can if you wish, but it is not required.In fact, you do NOT have to keep listeing to the sessions. You can stop altogether....and you will continue with the benefits of the program; as many of us on the BB have.I have gone for long stretches without reviewing sessions, and have continued to improve. So no worries....don't put extra stress on yourself, and just know that your subconscious mind is now like the little bird at the nest ready to fly like Mike says.You will be great!







Hope this is helpful to you, and that this is the right advice.... Mike will let you know by correcting me if I goofed up!! Take care~------------------~Marilyn~Helping Mike to help others~ www.ibsaudioprogram.com and www.healthyaudio.com


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

I bumped Mike's posting (well it is my posting but his words) about the Stages of Healing, and the reference I made above. Hope it helps ya!!!


----------



## Mikala1 (Jun 22, 2001)

Thanks for the much needed boost, guys! Marilyn, I love reading your posts. You're so inspiring and full of goodness!


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Awwww, blush blush ...thanks


----------



## BR (Apr 12, 2001)

Hi Mikala,I finished listening to the tapes August 14 of this year and was concerned because I was feeling a little worse instead of better and I had noticed improvements very quickly so I thought this was a setback. I posted here and got lots of encouragement and was told to pretty much hang on and not worry about it. Well everyone was right! It was apparently the storm before the calm (I think those mind armies were kicking in in a desperate attempt to stop my improvement). Ever since, I have been doing really well and have had no more than 2 or 3 D attacks. I still have the fear of D but like Marilyn said, we've had IBS way longer than 100 days (15+ years for me) so I know it will take a while of the good feelings to help put those mind armies to rest.I'm sure you'll continue to see improvement. Hang in there!


----------

